# Chainring on opposite side?



## bentwoody66 (Jun 3, 2021)

What was the reasoning behind this on TOC bikes?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 3, 2021)

Crawford did this all the time.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 3, 2021)

How about G&J?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 3, 2021)

Right = R = Racer type? 
Left = L = Less of a racer?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 3, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> How about G&J?



Never saw it on gj


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 3, 2021)

???????


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> ???????
> 
> View attachment 1423718



Well...if it's a fixed rear hub, can't you flip it? Maybe the previous rider had a stronger left leg?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

This idea has been 'invented' and 'reinvented' on several occasions across the decades for track racing machines. I understood it to be something to do with the crank being in a less turbulent airspace while you are "going fast and turning left"; with the front wheel initiating a "cleaner" airspace in which you can spin that big chainwheel faster.
Personally I think that originally it may have been a marketing gimmick on bikes such as the one illustrated above to distinguish it from other marques in a very crowded TOC marketplace.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 4, 2021)

The Columbia Racing Safety of 1891/92 was standard with the cranks on the left side.

I have lots of photos showing racers with their cranks on the left side.  

Also - when I got my 1894 "ADAMS" it had the crank on the left side ( not sure it is correct though - pic attached )


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 4, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> ???????
> 
> View attachment 1423718



I think I just saw it on a GJ.

Although i doubt it left the factory like this. This bike looks to be 99ish and there is no mention in the four catalogs i have of this era this was an option.

Who knows why this was done on this bike? With that seat, I doubt air turbulence was a consideration of the rider but I can see the modern competitor seeking such advantage.

I've mulled this very topic over during the years probably due to me having a leg length discrepancy of 1.5 cm shorter right. During my competitive years, large doses of training would render right knee pain and left Achilles pain. I felt my right leg was bearing the brunt of work due to noticable thigh fatigue. I also noticed that I wore the left side of my tires more than the right. The bike leaned left as my upper body leaned right. As most competitors would, I considered if this condition hindered my performance and sought ways to remedy it, mostly by shimming the right cleat.

But to the original topic, why right versus left? Could it be the influence of the majority right handed society? If it doesn't matter a great deal mechanically either way, my thought has been to have it on the left side as this is the cleaner side of the street. There is less moisture and grit as it gravitates to a graded right side of the street or gutter as we call it. And it does matter. This is an observation of one, and perhaps others who has logged thousands of miles of training for competition. At the end of a ride my right leg was always covered in more grit as it adheres to the sweat and whatever else one slathered on the leg to make you go faster. Another casual observation, take note of paired pedals that have spent a lifetime together. The right will usually be more cosmetically affected than the left due to dirtier, wetter conditions.

The Lefties; perhaps there is a method to their madness.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 4, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> This idea has been 'invented' and 'reinvented' on several occasions across the decades for track racing machines. I understood it to be something to do with the crank being in a less turbulent airspace while you are "going fast and turning left"; with the front wheel initiating a "cleaner" airspace in which you can spin that big chainwheel faster.
> Personally I think that originally it may have been a marketing gimmick on bikes such as the one illustrated above to distinguish it from other marques in a very crowded TOC marketplace.



Still, seems to me, in left turn track racing, a right side crank would be more sheltered than the left.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm going to build a bike with chains on both sides so I can have positraction.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 4, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm going to build a bike with chains on both sides so I can have positraction.



It's been done.... kind of... 








						Two cranksets, two chains.
					

I recently attended the North American Hand-built Bike Show (NAHBS) in Indianapolis. I do not think that there is any doubt that most of the...




					bicyclespecialties.blogspot.com


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 4, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Still, seems to me, in left turn track racing, a right side crank would be more sheltered than the left.



I'm no expert, but I see what you're saying. I think there are arguments for and against both points of view. 
But again,  I'm no expert.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 4, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I'm no expert, but I see what you're saying. I think there are arguments for and against both points of view.
> But again,  I'm no expert.



Only the wind tunnel will tell.....


----------



## 1motime (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------

